# The Ultimate Knife...



## Cruentus (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought I would start this thread so that we could discuss ultimate knives for people of various professions. Whether your a soldier, LE, EMS, a business person, a construction worker, or whatever, people are going to have different needs for a knife.

So I figured that we could discuss "the ultimate knife" for people of various professions. We could do this by establishing criteria according to the given profession we are discussing, and then providing examples of knives that fit the criteria. I am sure we won't narrow it down to "one" "ultimate" knife per profession, but we'll at least have some examples and a little fun anyway! 

So, lets start with a Military Feild Knife, or something that a soldier would carry in combat or on the feild. Here are some criteria that I have so far:

- Size: Needs to be large enough for tool and fighting, but small enough to be easily carried with other gear. I would say that this puts the size range between 5.5" and 8"(inches).
- Accessability: Needs to double as a fighting tool if caught in a H2H situation. Therefore, it needs to be easily carryable and accessable. This means fixed blade rather then folder, and in a good tactical sheath.
- Retention: Back to the tactical sheath; it has to be able to be carried in the feild with minimal risk of falling off or droping or getting lost. This means a good retention sheath, probably with a snap.
- Durability: Needs to be incredably durable for survival use, MOUT, and utility in rough conditions, as well as for fighting use. It needs to be able to take a licken and keep on tickin.
- low-maintenence: Needs to be able to retain an edge, resist rust, and require low maintence. Unlike a civilian carry, a soldier on the feild may not have the luxary of sharpening, honing, or oiling the blade every day.
- Cost: Needs to be relatively low in cost. Knives are generally not issued, they are bought as part of the soldiers personal gear. Despite all precautions one might take, in the feild the knife could still be lost or destroyed. There is more risk of this occuring then in other professions. So the knife needs to be replacable without it costing the soldier a weeks pay.
- Form and fit: The knife needs to be well balanced and comfortable for both utility and combat use. It needs to fit well in the hand in both foward and reverse grips, and needs to be ergonomic. 

So, what knives do you think fit the criteria? Any criteria you would add?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 4, 2007)

One knife that I think makes the "ultimate" combat knife for a soldier is the cold steel recon tanto:

http://www.coldsteel.com/13rtk.html

THis is a great knife that fits the above criteria in the following ways:

Size: 7" blade, 9oz. Perfect size for field carry and use.
Accessability and Retention: The sheath is a good tactical sheath designed for feild carry and retention. It can be strapped about anywhere on the body, is very durable, and the blade both "snaps in" and is held by a thumb break snap.
Durability and low maintence: Cold steel knives are known as durable tools that can withstand punishment. The old Carbon V on mine can withstand a lot of use without the need to be sharpened; I assume the AUS8 is about the same, as it is that way with other AUS8 knives that I own. The tanto tip is the strongest tip that you could have on a knife. The epoxy coating prevents rust or a need for oil.
Form/Fit: It feels great in the hand with the Kraton handle. Fits well in both forward and revers grips.
Cost: at $114 or less, it is hard to beat this knife on cost. I have seen it on sale for under $100 in some places as well.

All and all, a very well rounded knife for the profession!


----------



## tellner (Feb 4, 2007)

I dunno. I guess it would depend on the particular needs of the soldier to complete his or her mission. Or as the engineer in me asks "What problem are you trying to solve?"

For the a member of the Signal Corps who has to clear brush it would probably be something like, well the Woodsman's Pal they've been issuing for decades. 

A sniper once told me that the most important characteristic of his field knife was its ability to spread the peanut butter from an MRE without breaking the crackers.

An acquaintance who ended up in the 75th Rangers and another in the Marines were told to get some sort of good-quality multi-tool. More useful than duct tape.

Working in the jungle? A bolo or golok of some sort would seem to be just what the doctor ordered.

If you mean "What is the best knife that you can hang off your webbing with the other 80 odd pounds of junk that you need to cart around for use as a field-expedient weapon at close quarters when you are out of ammunition and don't have a bayonet to keep the unfriendlies at arm's length?" there are  many answers to that question. Most of them depend on personal ergonomic factors and training. Your Recon Tanto is probably great. The Ka-Bar worked just fine as "the world's best $5 knife." The Gurkhas have gotten centuries of good mileage out of the Kukri. The Fairbairn-Sykes dagger and the Applegate-Fairbairn evolution were excellent for the particular needs of the Commandos, mostly assassination and sentry removal. Same for Mr. Dennehey's Slip Tip.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, this is not as fun as I thought it would be. No one else has anything to add?

How about the Ultimate LE knife (not including swat and specialized positions)?

Here is my criteria:

Size: Small, blade 4 inches or less; needs to fit with rest of gear.
Deployability for emergancy, yet retention friendly: A knife for LE is not really a tool of force, but can come in handy in rescue/emergancy situations. Retention is an issue because in a struggle, you don't want a perp to have easy access to your blade. So, fixed blades are out, and auto's are questionable. Standard folders are the way to go, with a 1handed opening mechanism (like a thumb hole) for rescue.
Edge type: Full or at least partial serrations for cutting cloth, bandages, seat belts.
Steel: Needs to hold an edge well.
Durability: Needs to be relatively durable to survive use in a pinch, but not nessicarily a 'workhorse.' Not as suseptible to taking the severe beating that a soldiers or outdoorsmans knife might take. 
Design: Needs to fit well in hand with good retention grips; not going to slip out in emergancies. This means no "all steel" handles.
Cost: These knives need to be low cost. During a chase or struggle, there is a higher risk of losing gear. Knives are not "issued" items, and therefore need to be replaceable w/o costing the officer a weeks pay. 
Maintence: Will depend on the user. Officers go home every day, and can afford the time to oil or hone an edge. But many won't, so this will depend on the users interest and committment.
Uses: Mainly, the knife needs to be usable for many tasks rather then something task specific. Fighting, however, would not a primary use with this tool. So it needs to be a good multi-use, well rounded blade.

I elect the Emerson Hardware Series as the ultimate in LE knives:

http://www.emersonknives.com/HardWear_index.html

Any of the three models would fit depending on the users preference.

The blade type and size is adequete, AUS 8 holds an edge well enough, is durable enough, and comes in partial or full serrated. The handle is perfect for retention and ergonomic for the hand. Will fit well on belt with proper sheath (I recommend a Custom Kydex from Mike Sastre's River City Sheaths so it will fit folded on belt) or in pocket. Isn't easily accessable to perps, being that it a standard folder, but is accessable with a thumbhole for a 1handed opening during rescue. It is a good all around blade for all around use. It is low cost and easily replaceable, yet Emerson makes a very reliable and dependable knife.

Anyone thoughts, or am I the only one who thinks this is fun?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, if you have a knife suggestion to add to any of these professions, link or include at least a pic (preferably specs too)!


----------



## wade (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, this is old like me so bear with me. When I was in Nam I carried a K-Bar just like all the other Marines. It was great for chopping things down or also filleting and enemy soldier. Yeah, I actually did that to one OK, so let it go. After I got out of the Corps I went into Army Special Forces, 6th and then 5th Group and the knife of choice then was the Gerber Mark 2, a very nice combat knife with a very nice balance to it. Now I carry a folding pocket knife with a 1 1/2" blade. Things, missions and life change. You have to change with them to survive, eh?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

> Things, missions and life change. You have to change with them to survive, eh?


 
Hoah. That's why I started this thread. It is good to get input regarding different carry choices for various needs.

It is tough to beat the ol' marine Kabar; that is definatily an ultimate combat knife that has quite a track record. I was going to let someone else say so, because that one is an obvious choice! 

https://www.kabar.com/product_search.jsp?categoryId=1&mode=category

Gerber mark 2 also fits the bill, IMHO...

http://props.steinschneider.com/pulser/gerber.htm

That was one badass knife; one I would choose over the Kabar, personally. Too bad that they don't make them anymore. The good comparison that they still make now would probably would be the Boker Applegate Combat versions; although a 110-$150 may seem a little pricey for dinging up in the feild to some, but it is not too outragous really:

http://www.cutleryscience.com/reviews/applegate_boker.html


----------



## wade (Feb 8, 2007)

They do still make the K-Bar. On one hand I have my dad's, European Theater, My father in laws, South Pacific, and mine. I also have some commemorative ones celebrating various events in military history. Korean War, Viet Nam War, and others. Trust me, they are still out there. The military just doesn't carry them into combat anymore. It's so sad........


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

Have any of you folks taken a look at the Wagner/Böker Reality-Based tactical folder? 

http://www.jimwagnertraining.com/

(scroll down to near the bottom of the page; there's a good thumbnail of it).


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

wade said:


> They do still make the K-Bar. On one hand I have my dad's, European Theater, My father in laws, South Pacific, and mine. I also have some commemorative ones celebrating various events in military history. Korean War, Viet Nam War, and others. Trust me, they are still out there. The military just doesn't carry them into combat anymore. It's so sad........


 
Yes, the Kabar they still make and a lot of people still use them; Sorry for the confusion, I was saying that it was the Gerber Mark II that they stopped making in 2000...


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

exile said:


> Have any of you folks taken a look at the Wagner/Böker Reality-Based tactical folder?
> 
> http://www.jimwagnertraining.com/
> 
> (scroll down to near the bottom of the page; there's a good thumbnail of it).


 
I love that knife. It is affordable, and a good all around working tool. Wagner promotes it as a SD knife, but the reality is that a knife like that could really be used for anything because it is so well designed. I have seen it for sale at shows and shops. Both times I was too busy buying gun stuff to put it in my hand to get a better feel for it.

My concern for LE or rescue use is how easy it is to open with one hand. Ironically, for SD use, you can open it with two hands no problem, and that is actually the method I would recommend. However, in 1st aid or rescue situations (far different then someone struggling with you in a fight) you may need a 1handed open. I am confident with thumb holes, but thumb disks can be hit or miss. So it would depend for me how comfortable that would be. I am also assuming that it is a nice and strong blade because Boker makes good blades.

I would also be concerned for civi carry, because it is marketed as a self-defense knife. It even says "reality based" on the handle. THis could be very bad if a civi were to have to use it in a fight.

But other then those concerns, I do really like the design of this blade...


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I love that knife. It is affordable, and a good all around working tool. Wagner promotes it as a SD knife, but the reality is that a knife like that could really be used for anything because it is so well designed. I have seen it for sale at shows and shops. Both times I was too busy buying gun stuff to put it in my hand to get a better feel for it.



Good to hear you like it, Cruentus! I figured it was a good design, but you always want to get some confirmation. The one I ordered just arrived and I've been experimenting with itto my (slight) cost: I opened it up, let the curved serrated inner part rest lightly on the back of my forearmjust to get a better feel for the sharpness than the thumbnail testand realized that just the weight of the knife on that edge had opened up the skin very slightly and drawn a very, very tiny bit of blood. It was, um, sobering. There are some very wicked features on that knife.



Cruentus said:


> My concern for LE or rescue use is how easy it is to open with one hand. Ironically, for SD use, you can open it with two hands no problem, and that is actually the method I would recommend. However, in 1st aid or rescue situations (far different then someone struggling with you in a fight) you may need a 1handed open. I am confident with thumb holes, but thumb disks can be hit or miss. So it would depend for me how comfortable that would be. I am also assuming that it is a nice and strong blade because Boker makes good blades.



It feels _very_ strong. I've been training the thumb disk open; it's a little stiff, but if you can get the blad to about a 12º-20º angle, a good brisk wrist snap will drive it into locked-open position. 



Cruentus said:


> I would also be concerned for civi carry, because it is marketed as a self-defense knife. It even says "reality based" on the handle. THis could be bad in a civi were to have to use it in a fight.



I'm hoping, of course, that it doesn't come to that. I agree, it just looks too wicked to pass of as a utility or general purpose blade. It has identifiable blood grooves on it which would make it look _really_ bad in court, for sure...



Cruentus said:


> But other then those concerns, I do really like the design of this blade...



Yeah, it does have some sweet features... maybe that's the wrong word. I've had a lot of much cheaper knifes that just didn't last long enough and I figure this one will stay around for a while.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.thebladeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=58 
This is what I like to carry every day.  It is very fast out and open but looks more like a tool than a fighting knife for your day in court.

http://www.coldsteel.com/38ck.html this and 

http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4698 this are what I have for any field ops.
http://search.msn.com/images/results.aspx?q=sog desert&FORM=QBIR


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice choices also for field knives (I am assuming military use).

SRK is sweet, and fits all the criteria really like the CS recon tanto that I mentioned before, just with a drop point and an inch shorter rather then the tanto. But still pretty sweet. I think they did a good job with the retention sheath on those series of tactical knives.

How about that SOG? I have seen that before, and thought about using that as a second knife for feild use. It is between that and the Boker Applegate. I like the double edge dagger design for the feild, and the 3 edge types. How does that tip hold up to punishment, however? Also how would you compare it to the Applegate (if you have had the chance to compare them). The SOG seems the perfect size and ergonomics for a double edge dagger, and I know SOG is known for making workhorses...


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the look of that Recon Tanto, for sure. Somehow, though, I don't think I will be Allowed to purchase one...


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2007)

And of course there are always Randalls. Trout and Bird, Pathfinder and the good old Model 1.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

exile said:


> I really like the look of that Recon Tanto, for sure. Somehow, though, I don't think I will be Allowed to purchase one...


 
Huh...why not?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

tellner said:


> And of course there are always Randalls. Trout and Bird, Pathfinder and the good old Model 1.


 
Randalls are the Mercedes Benz of knives, but I am not so sure that many people would feel comfortable taking a 600-1000 dollar knife into the field! Maybe a wealth hunter type, or really eccentric individual!

I look at these more as collector knives that should be kept in a locked case most of the time!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> or really eccentric individual!



Did you call?  

Good discussion so far in my opinion.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Did you call?
> 
> Good discussion so far in my opinion.


 
lol... I think so too. I like these discussions because it gets me (and others I am sure) thinking of different carry options for different jobs, and gets me thinking of different products that are out there. People will sometimes mention a product I haven't yet seen, or haven't thought about in a while. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 8, 2007)

wade said:


> They do still make the K-Bar. On one hand I have my dad's, European Theater, My father in laws, South Pacific, and mine. I also have some commemorative ones celebrating various events in military history. Korean War, Viet Nam War, and others. Trust me, they are still out there. The military just doesn't carry them into combat anymore. It's so sad........


I have my Dad's K-Bar that he carried in Korea in the 2nd Ranger Company.  Have a couple of others as well.

When I went down range, I usually carried one of them, and on my last couple of deployments I added a CS Vietnam 'hawk as well.

I bought a Gerber Mk II back in oh, '88 or '89 but I thought the quality wasn't nearly as good as the ones I handled that were made in the early '70s.

Jeff


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get them cheaper. And decent ones are in the $4-500 range. As for comfort, well, it's a knife. It's meant to be used. I gave my old Silat teacher one. He horrified the collectors by modifying the handle, knocking off a couple sharp corners, indexing it and *gasp* putting it in a sheath and using it all the time. Remember that Bo Randall got his real start making them for servicemen who were heading overseas.


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to explain. Cultural difference, let's say. My wife is from Vancouver, B.C. Paradise on earth, lowest crime rate per capita in the world among big cities, by some reckoning (more so when she was growing up, but that's when people's views of the world form). A benign universe all around you. Mild climate year-round, alpine mountains seventy miles from the coast... 

I on the other hand partly grew up and then went back to university and graduate school in New York City, lived on Morningside Heights, went down with my friends to Chinatown on the subways for dinner at 2a.m.... we all carried weapons. Don't know if you guys have ever heard of the K-55 knife; not fancy but very practical. We all carried them. Mine was strapped in open position on my wrist with rubber bands under my shirt sleeves for fast access should that become, um, urgently necessary. Half the people in the City carried them, it seemed like. My best friend Art's uncle was a NYC cop, and Art had managed to acquire a blackjack and a regulation short-stick billy club, along with an air pistol that was indistinguishable at first glance from a Colt .45; all of those went down to Chinatown with us in a sports bag that we carried, along with a bike chain tied with leather cords like a belt around my waist. Apparently it was legal that way, though not if it had been concealed in my pocket.

Let's just say that so far as weapons are concerned, we don't exactly have a meeting of the minds. Different cultural world-views, eh? _Vive la différence_, I suppose... I've got my Wagner RB knife; for the time being I'll be content with that...:wink1:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2007)

Exile,

I understand, in that my mom is that way and I had to grow up with that. Completely Ironic considering that many others in my family carried guns and knives and so forth. I guess having a few family members involved in shootings made her go the opposite direction.

I am luckly that my wife isn't that way though. She is more of the serial killer type and is far more frieghtening then I am. I carry weapons to prevent myself from being killed and eaten in my own home! :lol:

Well, just tell her it's an outdoorsman's tool, not a weapon...


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Exile,
> 
> I understand, in that my mom is that way and I had to grow up with that. Completely Ironic considering that many others in my family carried guns and knives and so forth. I guess having a few family members involved in shootings made her go the opposite direction.



Yes, that would do it...  to some extent, it's denial, I've learned. If you don't prepare for possible violence against you, it won't happen. Seems like magical thinking to me, but violence, and the reality of it, is very hard for most people to come to grips with. Who wants to live in a world where weapons like the Recon Tanto or the Wagner RB might actually make _the_ difference? 



Cruentus said:


> I am luckly that my wife isn't that way though. She is more of the serial killer type and is far more frieghtening then I am. I carry weapons to prevent myself from being killed and eaten in my own home! :lol:



Heh heh... A Livia Soprano in the making! Gotcha. The thing is, my wife can be utterly scary when she gets angry... maybe she doesn see why weapons are necessary because she's her own best weapon... Heaven help any house invader who crossed her path, is all I can say.



Cruentus said:


> Well, just tell her it's an outdoorsman's tool, not a weapon...



Good advice, I just might give that a try, C. It would be worth a go, anyway... that Recon Tanto is awfully tempting...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> SRK is sweet, and fits all the criteria really like the CS recon tanto that I mentioned before, just with a drop point and an inch shorter rather then the tanto. But still pretty sweet. I think they did a good job with the retention sheath on those series of tactical knives.


I've used mine a bunch and it still has a sweet edge.  I'm not in the military nor do I have occasion to use it as often as it's made for.  I've stripped some bark with it, cut up smaller pieces of wood, plastic, leather, rope (heh - like butter) dropped it a few times on purpose to see how it held up.  The snap strap works just right, I think - if I had to draw it quickly it would be no problem, it feels comfortable in my hand ....  Yessir, I like it!


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 9, 2007)

The SOG is nice, feels good in my hand and has the non-slip grip.  As far as holding up to abuse, I don't know (I got it after I retired).  The two best knives I've ever had for holding up to abuse in the field, (and I'm talking lots of abuse, digging up dud morter rounds, hacking up demo charge cans to make mini-demo charges, digging around bomb fuzes etc) were 1. a thick full size dive knife with the flat tip that was curved (like a spoon) for abalone http://www.cybaqua.co.uk/acatalog/diveblade.jpg sort of like the bottom one here only bigger and the tip curved to one side. and 2. an Ek fighting knife, couldn't hurt it http://www.cdpetronisinc.com/images/Ek_Knife_and_Original_Sheath_1_.JPG

felt bad about doing it to the Ek, but it was the only knife I had with me on a two week range sweep of Zulu impact area at Camp Pendleton.  Was finally able to put an edge back on it though.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 9, 2007)

P.S.

For those who miss the Gerber Mk2, check out the Ek M4 at http://www.ekknife.com/index.html


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone know how to upload a picture?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> Anyone know how to upload a picture?


You need to be a supporting member to do that.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> You need to be a supporting member to do that.


OK thanks.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 10, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> P.S.
> 
> For those who miss the Gerber Mk2, check out the Ek M4 at http://www.ekknife.com/index.html


 
Those EK knives are friggin' nice, bro. They are a little pricey to ruin in the feild, maybe, but you really are getting a lot of bang for the buck with those. At $250 you are definatily getting what you paid for!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 10, 2007)

Also, I like that fact that the sheaths that come with the EK's take into account noise discipline and light reflection.


----------



## exile (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice-looking knifes, those EKs. Still would take the Recon Tanto if I had to pick one... well, there's the Randalls. But in a sense, there _isn't_ the Randallsyour earliest delivery if you order now will be in _2011_. I just can't see waiting four years for a knife... I mean, maybe. I guess after a couple of years you'd forget you'd ever ordered it and then when it arrived it would be like found wealth or something, but it does seem _bit_ of a wait... people get Lambourghinis after less of a wait than that!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 12, 2007)

OK... I'll revive this thread;

How about the ultimate Law Enforcement knife?

I listed my criteria and a suggestion already. Any other's?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, for anyone interested, I was curious and went jogging for a few miles with the dog through the snow last night with my CS Recon Tanto on my belt and some other gear. As it turns out, there was no rattle, meaning that the recon tanto sheath is good for noise discipline as well. I assumed as much, considering it went to combat with my buddy who was doing long range recon patrols, and he certianly had to be concerned with such issues, but it was still nice to test this baby out myself.


----------



## exile (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't talk to LEO issues, Cruentus, as that's not my line of workbe good to get Drac's or jks' views here, eh? But I _can_ report that I lucked out; for once my timing was good. Ordered my Wagner/Böker tactical about three weeks ago, got it last week, and now their site says it's sold out, till at least the beginning of next month. I suspect it's going to be a bit longer than that. 

Am sitting here admiring it and thinking, `yes... act on impulse'. If you see it and you like it,  _buy_ it!


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

Paul, 

Your list on the LE knife is pretty comprehensive. I just have a few additions...some knives have a slit cut in the handle so the blade can be used while closed. This would be helpful if you need to cut a seatbelt from a struggling driver, rather than trying to get an opened blade between a thrashing person and belt, you can safely slip the closed knife in position. A partially serrated blade would be helpful as well, preferably right where the slit is located. In this vain, some knives also have a glass breaker built into the pommel which could also be used as a loaded fist strike/control tool without deploying the blade. As you said, the LE knife would probably be used primarily as a utility knife first and a defensive knife second.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 19, 2007)

Some good points. Andy, I would say partially or fully serrated blade would be a good choice for LE.

As far as the handle slit, I have the SOG Trident which has one: http://sogknives.com/store/sogtrident.html

The knife was OK, but the handle slit wasn't that useable. I don't think I could cut anything larger then a paracord with it. It seems like a good concept, but I just wasn't seeing great results with that feature in this model. Furthermore, I didn't suggest this model because I felt that the opening joint was a bit weak, and the blade a bit thin feeling. I questioned it's durability in comparison to other knives. The design is great, however.

One feature that was cool, and would be cool for LE is the safety feature on the trident. You could actually "turn on the safety" when it is on your belt. This would be good as it would hinder a perp from using you knife if they obtained it during a struggle. I think that retention is more important when considering a LE knife, rather then deployment in a fight.

I think that a glass breaker built into the pummel would be a great feature. I would say more so for breaking glass rather then fighting, however. I say this because I think hitting someone with a closed folder is akin to pistol whipping someone with your gun handle. The force continuum still goes up into the lethal area even if the gun isn't being shot or if the blade on the knife isn't being used. So, I would say that LE should stick to less lethal force tool and actual blunt weapons like ASP rather then compromise their job through an attempt to use a knife, a lethal tool, in a less lethal manner.


----------



## avm247 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a Mad Dog ATAK 2 (one of the last serial #'d with Kalguard finish).  It fits very nicely right or left handed.

I also have two custom, 0-1 tool steel, blued 6" SOG bowie knives, patterned after original Vietnam era issued bowies that were made by Tim Wuethrich. The originals were part of Mike Silvey's collection.  One is 1/4" the other about 3/16" in thickness.  Both are EXTREMELY sharp.  Having originally been designed for the smaller stature of the indigenous personnel in SOG recon, the handles are abit small...smaller that the current SOG company releases, but they are authentic (and truth be told, too good...kinda like an "overrestored car").  

As far as fighting knives go I'd probably loot to the Mad Dog ATAK 2 or a Randall Model 1 or maybe a Randall Model 14.

As far as folders go, I loved my Benchmade AFCK.  Alas I lost it.   I'm still looking for a replacement, but alternate between a Benchmade Griptilian and Spyderco Endura (one fully serrated and one regular blade).  I've always thought the AFCK was the best folder out there and am having a hard time finding an adequate replacement.


----------



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

Lovin the look of that Recon Tanto.


----------



## AidanClayton (Nov 29, 2022)

Cruentus said:


> I thought I would start this thread so that we could discuss ultimate knives for people of various professions. Whether your a soldier, LE, EMS, a business person, a construction worker, or whatever, people are going to have different needs for a knife.
> 
> So I figured that we could discuss "the ultimate knife" for people of various professions. We could do this by establishing criteria according to the given profession we are discussing, and then providing examples of knives that fit the criteria. I am sure we won't narrow it down to "one" "ultimate" knife per profession, but we'll at least have some examples and a little fun anyway!
> 
> ...


I have all my life used rapala fillet knifes for all my fish filleting needs....recently With a friend we cleaned some perch and for the first time I witnessed a electric fillet used!! WOW we were done in no time at all with my friend cutting the fillets off and myself with a regular fillet knife taking out the rib cage!! It seemed as through the electric fillet knife is MUCH faster than the old tried and true way of filleting with just the plain fillet knife!! Was wondering how many people use this way (electric fillet knife) and any recommendations on type of knifes??


----------



## drop bear (Nov 29, 2022)

Martini is also supposed to be fish filleting royalty.

I have never tried an electric one.


----------



## AidanClayton (Nov 30, 2022)

Sure thanks for reply


----------



## AidanClayton (Nov 30, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Martini is also supposed to be fish filleting royalty.
> 
> I have never tried an electric one.


No problem, thanks for your reply


----------

